# Battery Grip for Nikon D90 MB 80



## GFK (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thinking of a battery grip for my new Nikon D90. I found non Nikon grips on Ebay for a third of the price of a genuine Nikon grip MB80. I would like to know if they are one and the same, as good as or any other comments from anyone who may have bought the non proprietary grip. Thanks.​


----------



## Goontz (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the genuine Nikon grip myself, but I've heard of people who are satisfied with certain brands of off-brand grips as well. I've also heard of other brands that were nothing more than a waste of money. I can't remember which brands were which off the top of my head, but I'm sure a search here on the forum would yield some results.


----------



## ghache (Apr 28, 2010)

i just ordered one from link delight, for 55 bucks you cant go wrong.
seems like they also have good reviews.


----------



## inlinejohn (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the Nikon grip and LOVE it. I remember reading some limitations about the off-brands. Be careful


----------



## TJ K (Apr 28, 2010)

GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL


----------



## ajkramer87 (Apr 28, 2010)

TJ K said:


> GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL


 
Agree. Bought one 2 weeks ago and am really impressed. Think I paid 62 dollars shipped to my door.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2010)

TJ K said:


> GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL


The Zeikos grips are *NOT* as good as Nikon's grips, and that's why they cost less.

I got one of the Zeikos grips for my D300. It's ok, and so far functions as advertised but the build quality (all plastic) is substantially lower than what Nikon builds (MD-D10, metal frame). I'll shortly be getting another D300 and will be getting the 3 times more expensive Nikon grip so I don't have to worry about the build quality

I had a Nikon MD-D80's on my D90's before I upgraded to D300's and it worked great. I sold them for about $25 less than I paid for them new.

I recommend the Nikon grip.


----------



## TJ K (Apr 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL
> ...



And the D90 grip is *NOT* metal. So it really doesn't matter. Ya if you have a d300/700 then of course all metal is the way to go. On a d90 it's just as good. Takes a picture, focuses, and the dials are very responsive. Tell me what the nikon mb d80 does differently or how much better it's built and you might change my mind, but for now the Zeikos is the nikon at a cheaper price.


----------



## rallysman (Apr 28, 2010)

TJ K said:


> GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL



Thanks! I am looking for a grip too and I think I'll go in that direction


----------



## TJ K (Apr 28, 2010)

rallysman said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL
> ...



No problem. If I get some spare time I might even make a little video review about it or something like that.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2010)

TJ K said:


> Sure it matters.
> 
> I should have noted that the Nikon MB-D80 grip is indeeed essentially all plastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## rallysman (Apr 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it matters.
> ...


----------



## Goontz (Apr 28, 2010)

Go with the Nikon. Trust me you won't regret it. Better than any off-brand because it's the actual Nikon model. GL. 

:greenpbl:


----------



## GFK (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks all for your advice. Appreciated. When you consider that you can buy three non-Nikon grips for the price of one of Nikon's, even the slightly lower quality is acceptable. I like the look of the LinkDelight grip, but their website seems to be inactive, certainly wasn't responding and wouldn't accept my email address. Maybe they have gone out of business. I'll try one of the others on Ebay. Maybe the Zeiko. Thanks again.


----------



## mrpink (Apr 30, 2010)

rallysman said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > TJ K said:
> ...


----------



## rallysman (May 2, 2010)

mrpink said:


> $100 in digital photography dollars is nothing.  I went for the MB-D80 because I plan on keeping my D90 for quite some time and don't mind spending a little more upfront for the best quality.  I trust the Nikon brand, that to me is worth $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What made you chose the Sigma lens over a Nikon model?


----------



## mrpink (May 2, 2010)

rallysman said:


> mrpink said:
> 
> 
> > $100 in digital photography dollars is nothing.  I went for the MB-D80 because I plan on keeping my D90 for quite some time and don't mind spending a little more upfront for the best quality.  I trust the Nikon brand, that to me is worth $100.
> ...



It just worked out that way.  Acquired it in a trade.




p!nK


----------



## RONDAL (May 2, 2010)

the nikon mb-d80 grips vertical shutter release is a lot more sensitive than the zeikos.  i swapped from zeikos about 8 months ago and it makes a HUGE difference.  build wise they are the same but the shutter release itself is a lot different


----------



## joerose (Mar 29, 2011)

ZEIKOS HAS GREAT ITEMS!!!! I HAVE A FEW ITEMS FROM THEM AND LIVE THEM ALL!!!!




ajkramer87 said:


> TJ K said:
> 
> 
> > GO with the Zeikos. Trust me you won't regret it. Just as good as the nikon wayy cheaper. GL
> ...


----------



## cnutco (Mar 29, 2011)

Nikon grip 100%!


----------



## Davor (Mar 29, 2011)

I heard the Nikon Grip has better weather sealing than the other brands, personally i would never trust something like that with a 3rd party brand


----------



## kylehess10 (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought a Meike grip for my D90 and never regretted it. It worked great and saved my D90's life when it fell off from the hood of my car onto the pavement. I believe I paid around $60.


----------

